# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  گرفتن داده های ارسال شده از دوربین دیجیتالی

## kahrizak

سلام به مهندسین

یک دوربین دیجیتالی(عکاسی) دارم با مارک سونی که یک تکمه sendداره برای ارسال عکس ها به سرور
(این دوربین سیم کارت خور هست و قابلیت اتصال به اینترنت را دارد و غیر قابل برنامه ریزی مجدد)
قسمت تنظیمات این دوربین بدین شرح است:
TCP d.Port:1111
IP Address: 123.4.5.67
type:CWEB

حالا می خواهم برنامه ای بنویسم که اگر کاربر دکمه send دوربین را کلیک کرد برنامه سمت سرور اطلاعات و عکس را بگیرد و در دیتابیس ذخیره کند
نمی دونم برنامه سمت سرور چگونه باید بنویسم یا از چه سرویس و تکنلوژی استفاده کنم؟؟؟
آیا WCF به درد این کار می خوره ؟
لطفا راهنماییم کنید :لبخند:

----------


## kahrizak

ماشالا  به همتون این تاپیک 300 بار مشاهده شده. یعنی یه نفر حرفی برای گفتن نداشته  :قهقهه: 
مدرک لیسانس تونو بدید شلغم فروشا بپیچند برای شلغم

----------


## CannibalCorpse

منطقی ترین راه استفاده از  HandleClientComm هست

----------


## CannibalCorpse

فقط 
tcpClient.Close();
بعد از هر ورودی و خروجی فراموش نشود

----------

